# Shoutcast



## MilanTosic (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a VPS server, and when I tried to run shoutcast server *./sc_serv* error occurrence 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libpthread.so.1" not found, required by "sc_serv"
```
?


----------



## MilanTosic (Apr 18, 2011)

```
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found
Abort trap
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2011)

This might help:

Handbook: Chapter 10 Linux Binary Compatibility


----------



## MilanTosic (Apr 19, 2011)

When I try to run [cmd=]kldload linux[/cmd]  
	
	



```
kldload: can't load linux: Operation not permitted
```
 and folder /boot/kernel is empty.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2011)

You need to be root to be able to kldload(8) kernel modules.


----------



## MilanTosic (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried to run as root:
[cmd=]milantosic# kldload linux[/cmd]

```
kldload: can't load linux: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2011)

Are you running a higher securelevel? A securelevel of 1 or higher will prevent any kernel modules being loaded.


----------

